# 11 Day Old Puppy - Tongue sticking to roof of mouth



## tiggerminx (Apr 13, 2011)

Most of you know about our drama with our yorkshire terrier pups but troubles continue...

This morning, for the first time, while we were feeding the pup, his tongue stuck to the roof of his mouth. He seemed to struggle breathing during this time but once we got his mouth open, he's tongue 'unstuck'. Throughout the day, this has happened a number of times while feeding (last feed it happened every few mouthfuls). We've also since noticed it while he's been moving around the whelping box.

Phoned the vets and they said it's not a common thing so without seeing him, they couldn't really advise. We asked if it could be dehydration and they said to try pinching his skin which seemed normal. They said if the problem persists, to go in on Monday morning but that's 3 days away!!!

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

If he is dehydrated you could syringe some fluids into his mouth, just a drip at a time. We had to do this with one of our little girls who was poorly for a couple of days, she was dehydrated and losing weight cos she was refusing to suckle but once we'd got her fluids back up, she did suckle for short bursts.

Other than the tongue sticking to the roof of his mouth, can you see any other signs that he's not well ? Even the smallest thing could be a sign if there is something not quite right.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I have never heard of it before, but me personally would be at the vets now having it checked - you might need to take food with you to show whats happening.
If you are feeding correctly, I wouldnt have thought pup to be dehydrated.


----------



## tiggerminx (Apr 13, 2011)

No other signs that he's not well. He's still gaining weight (he gained 7g between yesterday morning and this morning and the day before gained 13g). He's still moving around alot and still suckling well.

We just remade his formula and fed him again and he seemed ok. Maybe there was too much formula in the mixture? We will continue to monitor him though.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It's it possible the little one has a hole in the roof of its mouth? The sucking with which would perhaps act like a vacuum and the tongue would stick to the top?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I have never heard of it before, but me personally would be at the vets now having it checked - you might need to take food with you to show whats happening.
> If you are feeding correctly, I wouldnt have thought pup to be dehydrated.


could it be anything to do with a soft pallette DD? abeit not a serious one??


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like dehydration. Water the milk formular down more than the instructions. Dehydration is very common when feeding milk replacement


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I noticed that mixing instructions between the two sizes of lactol tubs are different. The bigger 1kg tub says 7 scoops per pint and the smaller half kilo tub says 11 scoops per pint  Surely they should both be the same ?

I know that yorkies are much smaller than my breed but a 7g gain doesn't sound very much, was the mother wormed whilst pregnant ? Could worms be doing this I wonder ??  He's almost 2 weeks old, you could try giving him his first worming treatment now.


----------



## Maritza lemos (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi my puppy is doing the same thing. Did y you find out what the issue was?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Maritza lemos said:


> Hi my puppy is doing the same thing. Did y you find out what the issue was?


This is an ancient thread and none of the posters are active as far as I know.

Best to start your own thread.

I presume you've spoken to your vet?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

As @Lurcherlad says this is an ancient thread so starting your own would be best. Closing this.:Locktopic


----------

